# Stihl slams Lowes & Home Depot



## McCartman (Jan 3, 2006)

In the past two weeks Stihl has paid for a FULL centerfold ad in the Wall Street Journal. The contents of the ad are as follows( In very large print)

"WHY IS THE WORLDS NUMBER ONE SELLING BRAND OF CHAIN SAW NOT SOLD AT LOWES OR HOME DEPOT?"

(In smaler print they go into detail)
"We can give you 8,000 reasons, our legion of independent STIHL dealers nationwide. We count on them every day and so can you.To give you a product demonstration,straight talk and genuine advice about STIHL products.To offer fast and expert on-site service.And to stand behind every product they carry,always fully assembled.You see , we wont sell you a chain saw in a box, not even a big one.


----------



## timistall (Jan 3, 2006)

Business must be slowing down for them.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 3, 2006)

Have to admit the system Stihl has works, last guy in a red vest I asked about a chainsaw in HD gave me a sort of far away spaced out look and told me look on the web for info.


----------



## xander9727 (Jan 3, 2006)

People aren't loyal anymore......they don't care much about service.....we live in an instant gratification society.........and Lowes and HD fulfill that need.


----------



## xander9727 (Jan 3, 2006)

I get the "server is too busy" ten times and then a double post......can't win for losing.


----------



## begleytree (Jan 3, 2006)

gotcha x


----------



## nhawlman (Jan 3, 2006)

*Lowes "Chainsaw Expert"*

Four days ago I was in the local Lowes looking at the Husky lineup. After 10 minutes I looked for a uniform, and found 2 guys and a gal kabitzing. I asked for a Chainsaw Expert and one guy said that was his department.

I asked him what were the different features of variosus models. He said he would have to look in the book and left. I left, too - and went to the nearby Stihl Dealer, where the guy was really an expert on features; and he was "a part time retiree" !!

I didn't buy a new saw yet - but first impressions are indellible.
This retiree offered an extra chain with what sounded like a good deal already. Plus they service saws on the premises.

My two cents,
Nevin


----------



## weimedog (Jan 3, 2006)

Why would Stihl advertise in the Wall Street Journal??
Who's the target audience for spending those type of bucks?
Yuppies (or what ever they are now) to maintain their 100' X 100' lot?

Maybe attacting investment? Unusual if nothing else.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 3, 2006)

Stihl used to take care of their delears better than Husky. Probably still does.

However, will that mean anything with this level of exposure in the big box stores for Husky?

For Stihl to take out that add in the Wall Street Journal, why?

Stihl should be doing that as an add in the local paper. The Journal subscriber is more likely to shop in a Lowes or Home Depot and not that likely to be a chain saw purchaser anyway.

Why did Stihl put that add in the WS Journal? What are their objectives?


----------



## Marco (Jan 3, 2006)

Maybe they are going to sell out to Electrolux and they put the add in the Journal so Electrolux stockholders would think it's a good idea.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 3, 2006)

Stihl's been running a TV ad for about 4 months in the NW with a skit about a guy asking at a HD (or whatever) how to start his weedwacker.. Then the 8000 reason stuff. If figure it's been working. I get lots of PO'd customers saying they'll never buy there again. 

Of couse the problem is they left gas in their $89 trimmer or $129 saw two years ago and it won't start, and no one will service it... The Stihl won't work any better if they do they same, but we'll get it running for them... for $$

As of the WSJ, it has a huge circulation, and there are a lot business owners and "big home" owners in that bunch. Saws are only part of what Stihl sells.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jan 3, 2006)

true, I dont know of too many guys here that clear land that read the wall street journal, they tend to be more into stuff like who's Cat is biggest.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Stihl's been running a TV ad for about 4 months in the NW with a skit about a guy asking at a HD (or whatever) how to start his weedwacker.. Then the 8000 reason stuff.home" owners in that bunch. Saws are only part of what Stihl sells.



I've seen that commercial too. Stihl's policies are one of the reason I'm so fond of them in the first place. I say, "keep it up."

Jeff


----------



## bwalker (Jan 3, 2006)

> As of the WSJ, it has a huge circulation, and there are a lot business owners and "big home" owners in that bunch. Saws are only part of what Stihl sells.


 With my business the WSJ is second only to the internet in contacts generated by advertising.


----------



## Molecule (Jan 3, 2006)

My apostasy >> the CFOs at Stihl are starting to sweat their little LBOs off, and so they need to convince their Wall Street "bosses" that the growing Makita-Dolmar product-distribution line is not the real threat, so they launch a "successful" attack against Lowes etc.

Though I will have to admit, it does include an inside slant against free trade and the fast buck -- the Wall Street Urinal, being the free-tradinest Marxist rag perhaps of all time, it's surprising their editors would allow that idea as their centerfold.


----------



## McCartman (Jan 3, 2006)

smokechase II said:


> Why did Stihl put that add in the WS Journal? What are their objectives?



I cut and pasted that from another forum where this same question was asked. A Stihl dealer on that forum stated that the "Wall Street" types are the ones who come to him expecting quality service and product knowledge - they aren't the type to shop in the big box stores. His theory is that the Big Box shoppers don't typically care as much about quality or service - they buy, use, abuse, and toss. He may have a point....

From what I gather, the ad was also run in the New York Times.

As for my personal opinion, I know that Husky makes a quality product. I'm just quite impressed that Stihl is willing to go to bat for their dealers.


----------



## 460Ted (Jan 3, 2006)

The biggest disapointment are the chainsaws at Sears, for that matter most everything at Sears has turned to junk. At least you can find a good saw at Lowes, even if you can't get it serviced there.:bang:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Molecule said:


> My apostasy >> the CFOs at Stihl are starting to sweat their little LBOs off, and so they need to convince their Wall Street "bosses"



Stihl is not publicly traded. They're still private, and don't have any bosses. Another reason I like them.

Jeff


----------



## Clint Allison (Jan 3, 2006)

Lots but not all people that read the WSJ have the cash to buy "the best". The same reason those same people mow their 100x100 lot with a $9000 John Deere lawn mower. It's all about the toys. I say it was a good move on stihl's part.
Clint


----------



## Stumper (Jan 4, 2006)

Funny thing-a lot of Stihl dealers don't like Stihl. Stihl pushes hard for inventory stocking-A good thing for consumers but a problem for small dealers with limited capitol.


----------



## amissionaryman (Jan 4, 2006)

I would speculate that Stihl is trying to distance itself from the same phenomenon that happened to Homelite. In this instance Elux bought Husky and is trying to expand its market share by selling at the big nationwide stores. This makes me think that they will inevitably move toward high volume consumer grade goods because Elux is calling the shots. If history repeats itself that will mean lower quality, higher volume, and less innovation. I hope this is not the case, but it seems to be the trend when a company is bought by a large diversified interest that is concerned with the short term profit and not the long term service.

God Bless,
Brent J Cox


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2006)

We have stihl shop and a husky shop in our area. Both are great and have been around for years. We also have a couple of the big box stores that sell husky and they're just a joke. The only people that buy saws there are home owner week-end warrior types that don't know any better. I'd rather spend a few extra dollars at the saw shop just to help these guys stay in business. The husky dealer will match the big box stores on prices plus when you ask him a question you don't get that "deer in the headlites" look and some kind of canned patter that the box stores have. I was in a big box store in the sacramento area awhile back and of the four saws on display,three of them had the chain on backwards .


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 4, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Stihl is not publicly traded. They're still private, and don't have any bosses. Another reason I like them.
> 
> Jeff



Hey, I wanted to say that!


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Stihl*

Like a member has just said, that some saws had the chain on backwards. Well being new in the central part of Texas, I went to the only hardware store. They sell Stihls also.Many of them had the chains on so tight that you would think the chain brake was on. I was looking at a MS-170 and noticed that this chain was on backwards! In my humble opinion, a chain this tight would put a strain on the clutch, bearings and crank seals. Am I wrong? I notified the saw manager and he thanked me. This has never happened when I was in Up State NY.The only thing that bothered me was someone might come in and buy this saw and abuse the hell out of it all because someone did not know how to assemble a saw.This would give a reputable name like Stihl a bad name. If you think training is expensive, try ignorance! Ken


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 4, 2006)

Here in sweden its seems to be the other way oround Husky vs Stihl Their are alot of Husky Stores, But the Stihl and Jonsered lineup is sold in stores like HD !
a little sad cause you dont get the chance of holding and get the feel for the Sthil pro saws ,,,


----------



## parrysounder (Jan 4, 2006)

Why would Stihl advertise in the Wall Street Journal? It could be that they want to catch the eye of some big money investors, and the private company owners are looking to cash in their chips. Where else would you look to attract attention of big money? What have they got to sell? Quality, Brand, and a huge loyal following.

It has happened before , in the 70's , when Carl Kiekhaefer of Mercury outboards sold out to the Brunswick Corp. He was in financial trouble , and had to do it, but this turned out to be the end of the legendary quality.

This is all conjecture on my part, and it would be the last thing I would want to happen, but there is a lot of global consolidation happening, all for the almighty dollar! I am in the auto parts industry, and most large companies were privately owned, built up to a sizeable mass, then sold off to institutional investors.

Let's hope not

Peter


----------



## rjh245 (Jan 4, 2006)

My local dealer sells Stihl and Elux products. His deals on most saws are a better price than lowes. He also lets you choose the bar length and chain pitch. That is something you can't do at lowes. I can't even get drive sprockets at my local lowes. I asked a sales person at Lowes about the drive sprockets and he told me, "They never wear out" ( wonder if he even knows what they are?) . WOW what great advice. 
Has anyone seen the prices at lowes on chains? They want over 25 dollars for a 3/8, .05 with 72 drive links. I can't believe they sell anything at that price...
Rob


----------



## toolmaker (Jan 4, 2006)

My Stihl dealer is world class.
When I go to him I get a no "BS" answer and fast freindly, honest service.
I am glad Stihl is not going into the box stores.


----------



## retoocs555 (Jan 4, 2006)

Clint Allison said:


> Lots but not all people that read the WSJ have the cash to buy "the best". The same reason those same people mow their 100x100 lot with a $9000 John Deere lawn mower. It's all about the toys. I say it was a good move on stihl's part.
> Clint



I don't actually know what types of people read the wall street journal or what they're income is. Serious and casual investors and those that want to look like serious investors? The people who want to _look_ the part are also the people who will buy the nice 100x100 lots, new suvs, and utility tractor to mow the lawn. 

In the summer 90% of the tractors I sell end up within driving distance of boston on a less than 2 acre lot:bang: 

The suburbanite that wants to look the part of rough and tough woodsman, handyman or whatever is a huge market with a lot of money to spend and I think stihl is trying to tap into that. If they can do it and make the consumer feel like anything in a big box store is junk than they're on the right track.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jan 4, 2006)

Here if you want a chainsaw you go to a dealer. We don't have STIHLs or Huskys in our shops. Even the big homestores and garden centres don't stock them, they sell macs and and Mountfield saws. Oh and the usal Black And Decker electric jobs.

Most dealers hear stock Husky and STIHL and there all very good, although if i go to the STIHL guy i feel very pressured to get STIHL rather than a Husky. Husky have probally done economicly very well out of going into box stores mainly because every homeowner can now own a pro level saw.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Jan 4, 2006)

A big Stihl dealer here switched to Husky just over 1 year ago. The reason was that Stihl has actively gone after all of the rental places and made them Stilhl dealers. He said he said they just made too much competition for him. On small saws they are all full price only, no discounting. 

When I recently bought the MS660 one dealer refused to even price it and said we don't sell that model and would not attempt to get one, all others but one would only sell at full list price. By keeping off the internet, away from the big boxes and selling at full price they are protecting the dealers markup.

I bought the MS260 at a rental place that sold stihl but all of their rental chainsaws were echo which they also sell. 

Now we just got a home depot here less than a year ago and they sell Echo but so far no Husky's.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Jan 4, 2006)

As much talk as it's generated here I'd say the Wall Street ad was quite a success at several levels. And it's ADVERTISEMENT which is a writeoff.

Probably some part-timer in their accounting dept thought it up... 

Chaser


----------



## Jim Mesthene (Jan 4, 2006)

I just got back from Europe. I was looking in the Big Box stores there. They only sold Stihl .... at 3 times the prices we pay. Their expertise made HD look good.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 4, 2006)

I apologize.
I stand corrected on the Wall Street Journal thing.
I'll be starting my subscription today.

I reserve the right to keep pointing out to my wife every saw I see in a store with a chain on backwards or loose.


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Jan 4, 2006)

toolmaker said:


> My Stihl dealer is world class.
> When I go to him I get a no "BS" answer and fast freindly, honest service.
> I am glad Stihl is not going into the box stores.



we might shop at the same one, because i could say the same thing about mine


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 4, 2006)

Jim Mesthene said:


> I just got back from Europe. I was looking in the Big Box stores there. They only sold Stihl .... at 3 times the prices we pay. Their expertise made HD look good.



In sweden The Stihls are cheaper then a Husky ,,, Strange huh ,,,


----------



## wagonwheeler (Jan 4, 2006)

SWE#Kipp said:


> In sweden The Stihls are cheaper then a Husky ,,, Strange huh ,,,



Makes sense to me. It wouldn't make sense to bring in a German product (of comparable quality) and price it higher than the Swedish counterpart. That would be two negatives.

Or are the Husky's overpriced at home? 

Chaser


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 4, 2006)

Fact is.....STIHL would sell a lot more product if they sold in the "box stores". And.....I'll bet they've thought of that from time to time. I bet they've even come close a time or to to doing that.

Bottom line is......STIHL dealers would feel the pinch bigtime, if STIHL went the way of the box store.

The day that HD and Lowe's have a dedicated repair dept. in their store (like a lot of larger hardware stores do) will be the day that sales sky rocket for them.


----------



## Mr. (Jan 4, 2006)

Molecule said:


> My apostasy >> the CFOs at Stihl are starting to sweat their little LBOs off, and so they need to convince their Wall Street "bosses" that the growing Makita-Dolmar product-distribution line is not the real threat, so they launch a "successful" attack against Lowes etc.
> 
> Though I will have to admit, it does include an inside slant against free trade and the fast buck -- the Wall Street Urinal, being the free-tradinest Marxist rag perhaps of all time, it's surprising their editors would allow that idea as their centerfold.



I would like to know how the Journal is a Marxist rag. I can almost follow the free tradinest, but I would have Characterized it as Fascist maybe.

Not calling you on it, just would like to know the rationale.

Maybe an IPO in the works. Ferrari looks like they might too. They sold 5% off.

I read the journal and love saws and hate box stores having real saws. 

Fred


----------



## Mr. (Jan 4, 2006)

BTW HD is Harley-Davidson in America.

Fred


----------



## Universe (Jan 4, 2006)

I've only seen Echo in Home Depot in Canada.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 5, 2006)

This whole thing is just Stihls' "image advertising". It's in all of the dealer trade books, and in my opinion it's pretty much BS. They make a big deal out of their supposed loyalty to dealers and then they set up just about every dealer they can find. The rental stores, the construction houses, the dealer who sells to "homeowners" down the street from the dealer who sells to "pros". It all adds up to too many dealers in a given market area, and the result is pretty much the same as if they were in the box stores. Maybe that's why the dealers in those Stihl ads aren't smiling.

I'd like to see home cheapo and slowes put shops in their stores. It would keep those people from coming into my store.


----------



## Mr. (Jan 5, 2006)

spike60 said:


> This whole thing is just Stihls' "image advertising".
> 
> I'd like to see home cheapo and slowes put shops in their stores. It would keep those people from coming into my store.




Yes it is.

That's just too funny, but probably not to far off base with the concensus.

Fred


----------



## john T (Oct 21, 2018)

I just started another thread on this but I will ask here too:

Are the saws they sell at Home Depot the same exact saw (internally) as the dealer sells?

I was looking at the Echo top handle cs 355T and home depot has it for 40 bucks cheaper... with a 5 year warrantee (for non pros) 

thoughts? 

Ive heard stories about the walmart getting cheaper made products exclusivly for them.... not sure if HD is hip to that also..


----------



## Moto Vita (Oct 21, 2018)

My three nearest Stihl dealers are Ace hardware stores. The knowledge/experience of the employees is not that much different than at the big box stores. One of the three has no service dept and doesn't sell parts. The next nearest dealer is a farm and home store that also has no service dept. and doesn't sell parts. One of the three Ace stores actually does a pretty good job.


----------



## ericm979 (Oct 21, 2018)

If you buy it from a box store you should tune it yourself and don't expect any warranty coverage. A real dealer will tune the saw (within limits of the caps) before it goes out the door. Echo is known to find excuses to not honor the warranty. A dealer's not likely to argue with Echo on your behalf if you bought the saw at a box store. 

That said I'd have bought my 352 from a box store if they'd had a decent price. I've never brought any saw back to the dealer for anything, and I planned on modding the muffler and removing the limiters so I don't expect warranty. But the good local Stihl/Husky/Echo dealer had a sale on Echos and their price was better than the box stores.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Oct 21, 2018)

12 year old thread, nice.


----------

